# Nvidia Shield vs FireStick



## kiddagoat (Dec 15, 2016)

All,

I do not know if this is the best spot to be posting this but here it goes. 

I currently use Kodi on my Amazon FireStick for streaming such as Netflix, Hulu, Crackle, and Prime.  I have noticed at times that the FireStick will start to lag and chug along even with streaming over my NAS.

I have been looking into getting the means of getting sports streams into my FireStick so I can finally cut the cord as it were from my cable company.  The FireStick looks to support only a handful of sports applications that came with it pre-loaded.  

I was doing some reading and while the Nvidia Shield is superior to the FireStick in overall hardware and has better app support due to it natively being Android TV, is the price of entry worth it? 

I mean I spent $40 on my FireStick and the Shield is going to be about $300 due me liking the idea of having the Pro version.  

I don't mind tinkering with the FireStick but it seems like a good portion of my performance issues would vanish with the better hardware.  

Has anyone owned both and could give some feedback?


----------



## Musaab (Dec 15, 2016)

Maybe when it comes to video streaming they both do the job even if on different levels. But that where similarity ends and for the rest comparing them is like comparing banana to apple. Shield is basically a game console with game streaming capability while Fire Stick is video streaming device with some casual gaming.


----------



## redundantslurs (Dec 15, 2016)

I have both and enjoy using them.  I say the shield is nice for gaming and 4k streaming.  You can save about 100 bucks if you go with the base model shield, since it has expandable storage I don't see the use in buying the pro version.  On the fire stick have you tried running Kodi on a slim down fork made especially for the fire stick with the cache optimized?  I do that on mine and noticed a huge improvement, hardly any lag any more. Divergence by SCHISM is awesome*.*


----------

